# Mystery freshwater fish?



## jasminesandra (Feb 14, 2011)

I moved into a house which previously had a small pond. There was just mud in it, and i cleaned it out and filled it with fresh water. I spotted something swimming, that looked like a tadpole at first. Now lately I've noticed it resembles a female guppy, but it is dark brownish.. maybe black. What kind of fish like this can survive in mud and rough conditions? What could it be?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wiki has a reference to Gobies - Goby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and even a mention of inland desert varieties and with our inland floods, many waterways will have fish in them.
Once I was living at a hose that had an old sunken bathtub in a partially covered courtyard and it only had a couple of inches of very muddy water in it, more sludge from leaves off a vine than water and one dat I was cleaning it out after having been there for over a year and I found two quite healthy goldfish were in it, so it seems fish can be very adaptable, yabbies too it seems - at another house, I was digging some clay away from around some house foundations and found a sizable live yabby and the nearest dam was all of nearly 100 metres away.


----------

